# What is your favorite 45 ACP handgun?



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like to hear from anyone who shoots a 45 ACP pistol. Which make and model do you like and why? Please describe the recoil on your model too. Thanks.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any one of the numerous 1911's I own. Recoil is very different from person to person. What I feel has little recoil, other feel differently and vice versa. If I am not shooting my 1911's, the Sig P220 I own is also a nice shooting gun.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Smith & Wesson 4506 in stainless. Recoil about the same as a Colt Gov't model. I don't notice it too much because I cut my handgun teeth on .357 revolvers.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

When it comes to a 45 ACP the only weapon that will do for me is a 1911. I have a few to choose from with my Gov. Frame Springfield being the favorite. It's the one I've had the longest and it's still my favorite. Holding that Springer is like picking up an old friend.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm kinda partial to my XD45c. Feels great, recoil is easily managed, 10+1 rounds for carry/13+1 for fun. I also have the Taurus 1911, fun to shoot, but, I'm more accurate with the XD (I think it has to do with those dern Heinie sights:anim_lol.:smt023


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

+1 for the XD.45c
I love it with the pierce grip extension on the 10 round magazine.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

HK45 - I shoot it better than a 1911, for some reason. Recoil is not bad either.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

S&W 4566, recoil about the same as a 40 S&W 4006 (managable) and just feels so much better to me than any of the 1911 variants, all stainless steel construction and durable as an M1 Abriams. But it is a personal preference issue.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Springfield double stack (13+1), had a trigger job done (3.5lbs), never leave home without it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have so many favorite .45 ACP pistols that I couldn't possibly answer your question about "which?".
The .45 recoils strongly, but not sharply. I have always found its soft-feeling recoil to be more manageable than any other self-defense cartridge, 9mm and .38 Special included. All you need to do is hang onto the gun as tightly as you can, and exercise some follow-through.

On second thought, I choose a slightly-modified M1911A1 as my favorite, closely followed by the AMT .45 Backup.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Springfield Loaded Champion (Commander-sized 1911 clone) and an XD45, and I have owned a Kahr P-45. They are all great guns. The Champion is my favorite because it's pretty, feels very good in my hand, and may be slightly more accurate than the XD, due to having a match barrel and a couple other minor refinements. 

But the XD is my go-to gun...the one I would pick up if I knew trouble was coming and I couldn't run away. It is absolutely reliable with any ammo, more accurate than I can really shoot, in normal circumstances, and holds 13+1. It is not beautiful, but it is a workhorse, and after a couple thousand rounds, it has a very sweet trigger.

The Kahr was a great gun, too, but I swapped it because the Champion was almost as easy to conceal, and much easier to shoot accurately.

.45 ACP is a great self-defense caliber because it packs a very serious punch, without beating the shooter up or putting undue strain on the gun. I can fire hundreds of rounds of .45, without feeling any more fatigued than I would after shooting a few hundred 9mm. It has more of a gentle push for a recoil, rather than the sharper muzzle flip that is common to high pressure chamberings.


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

SIG P220 ELite - no better 45 outta the box! No tweaking, break inperiod, spring change, mag problems, feed problems! 

The badboy eats what daddy makes him eat and spits out the left-overs!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

S&W 4506. Big, heavy, still fits my smallish hands, (so far) feeds any brand of ammo without jamming, can still be found in great condition at a very reasonable price. I paid $370 for mine a few months ago. I like it better than my Commander. Recoil is not a problem.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 5, 2009)

Glock 21, the best 45ACP I have used to date, no problem with recoil unless I up the powder to far!! Had no problems with it, takes any ammo and easy to clean.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I would say my fav .45 has to be the 1911, although there is no shortage of .45's, and I could easily list 10 that I would recommend to a friend. I also like HK's, Ruger P345, Beretta PX4, the list could go all day.


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

I, too, have a Champion ( loaded ) and a XD-45 4 ". A FNP-45 4 1/2" also. The work I've done and had done on my Champion has made it into the gun I knew it could be: RELIABLE, FAST, and ACCURATE.
Although it is a bit heavier than the XD, and felt recoil is a bit more noticeable, I carry the Champion.
The XD and FNP take turns sitting next to me, on the night-stand with light and laser on rail, at night.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Since I own only one...my favorite is my Springfiels XD45 tactical. 100% reliable, eats anything I feed it, and the recoil is very managable. But my favorite .45 that I have shot has been my friends Wilson 1911, boy is that a sweet shooting gun! Now all I need is 2 grand!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Favorite .45 cal ACP?

Well, there's really only one "ACP", and it just so happens to be my favorite.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

When I get my XDM45 that will be my favorite, however, at present I really like my Llama 1911 look-a-like.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

A S&W 4506 was my duty gun, with a S&W 6906 (9mm) as my off duty gun, so I know my S&W the best and really like it.

But Last year I bought a Kimber Pro DCP II with a Crimson Tide Laser sight and BOOM it was love at 1st shot.

I don't know if I like the Kimber the best or the laser sight the best - togeather they are wonderful.


:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have two 1911's that I am very found of::smt033

A. S&W-PD for carry.
B. Kimber Team Match II for the range.

Both are excllent shooters and have failed me. :smt1099


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Ed Brown - special Forces 1911


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> Ed Brown - special Forces 1911


I don't have a favorite .45 ACP- yet, still too inexperienced, but that's a sweet pistol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Baldy

Do you mean that both guns have never failed you? 

:smt1099


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

My Beretta Cougar 8045F. It has a rotating barrel so it's very smooth for me to shoot.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess the only one I have must be my favorite and it's an M&P45Fs.
I swapped my M&P40 for it because the 40 recoil was bothering my Arthritic wrists. It's working great for me so far.

FWIW. I purchased a sample of LSWC's so the holes in paper would be easier to see. While preparing to load them I decided to give the M&P a tough test regarding feed performance. Some empty cases were loaded in a mag and hand cycled through the pistol with no hangups. None of my other Auto's will feed empty brass. And before you ask, no I don't plan on carrying a mag load of empties. :anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jun 24, 2009)

Kimber Pro Raptor II
Sig P220


----------



## Bowhunter2001 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have two. Nighthawk Talon IV and Wilson CQB Compact.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ruger KP90DC...*

...because the action is initially like a DA revolver...no fumbling for slow hands...they're ultra-reliable...plenty accurate for defense...even less recoil than my Combat Commander had...just a pure pleasure to shoot...the decocker makes for safe handling and carrying...


----------



## XD (Dec 11, 2009)

I gotta say my favorite is any kimber .45. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

1911. nuff said.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Tanfoglio Witness .45 in Wonder finish. It is beautiful and super accurate. I can hit a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 paper EVERY time from 25 yards and I'm a hack. It's a tank, though. All steel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tomwalshco said:


> Tanfoglio Witness .45 in Wonder finish...is...super accurate. I can hit a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 paper EVERY time from 25 yards and I'm a hack...


Although that's better than I can now do, what with old age and arthritis and all, hitting "a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11 paper" at 25 yards does not qualify a pistol as "super accurate."
You say you're a "hack." OK, what sort of groups will it make in expert hands? Do you know?
Please advise.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

It's actually the little brother of the Italian Tanfoglio "Gold Match" (5 1/4" barrel) that is used world-wide in bigtime shooting competitions. Here - http://www.eaacorp.com/handguns-witness-elite-gold-description.html

They make weapons for the Israeli army and parts for Beretta. Good enough for me. With my eyes, a sheet of paper at 75' looks like a little white blur.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Currently my favorite .45 is my Taurus OSS DS. Very well built and accurate extremely comfortable to shoot.

Many people bash Taurus, I have two and they are great guns. I also own Glock/Sig/Browning/S&W/Colt/Ruger handguns-so I can compare.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

Concur on the Taurus. Have a Mil Pro .45 for winter carry. It's perfect for my needs. Have a Taurus 9mm, too and like the looks of their new .380 for pocket carry.


----------



## johnny7 (Dec 9, 2009)

My colt/caspian frame commander that I did all the work to myself and it works great.


----------



## JerseyBassnbow (Dec 6, 2009)

The classic. Colt .45 Government Model.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Glock 30 is my favorite right now. Recoil is very reasonable and it is not impossible to conceal. I really liked my Colt 1991A1, but I needed a concealed carry .45 cal that did not pull my pants to the floor or my back out of whack. I found that most of my opinions regarding which pistol to own changed completely once I started attaching the gun to my body everyday. I will purchase the G21 before spring (home defense) and a Kahr 45 (edc) as well. My Keltec P3AT or G26 have become my EDC's far more often now than the G30.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Glock 30 is my favorite right now. Recoil is very reasonable and it is not impossible to conceal. I really liked my Colt 1991A1, but I needed a concealed carry .45 cal that did not pull my pants to the floor or my back out of whack. I found that most of my opinions regarding which pistol to own changed completely once I started attaching the gun to my body everyday. I will purchase the G21 before spring (home defense) and a Kahr 45 (edc) as well. My Keltec P3AT or G26 have become my EDC's far more often now than the G30.


----------



## xXxplosive (Nov 18, 2009)

1911 / Series 70....Colt Combat Commander.


----------

